# van den hul d102 MKIII Any opinions?



## hentai

Recently I've purchased the van den hull after having sold off acrolink 6n 2400 XLR ( exchanged Cardas XLR for them). I am also selling off the Cardas neutral reference rca and 2 other low end rcas. VDH d102 mkIII seems to sound very nice tonally and strike a balance in highs, mids and lows. Maybe cardas and acrolink are technically better, what's the use if they aren't satisfying tonally. A brief round up of interconnects I've experienced.
   
   
  Atlas questor: Lively but bright and forward
   
  Diy sliver: Nice for female vocal but the sound seems lean to be accurate
   
   
  Cardas: Quadlink n Neutral reference , smooth , detailed, sweet mids but somehow abit lack of highs ( Actually its pretty refined)
   
  Acrolink: Clean , detailed , analytical but mechanical.
   
  Diy PCOCC: Clean , detailed but mids are  dry
   
    Zonotone 6N: Bass kinda bloated , clarity not very desirable
   
  So I am enjoying VDH d102 MKIII even before its burnt in. I can't tell what is the weakness for the moment but the mids are pretty sweet ( this is all what it matters) with adequate highs and bass.
   
  Actually I 've heard a even better interconnect but it was too expensive. If i had known about this cable before i bought my cardas , i would have purchased it.
   
   
  One thing to take note is that regardless 6N 7N or 8N purity, they don't mean anything in regards to whether the cable is good or not.


----------



## 1UP

It's a nice, laid back but detailed cable.


----------



## hentai

An update,
   
  Van den hul seems to put a veil on the vocals and the instrument has no bite. Trying Ecosse Nu Diva now and is the positive change. My stax is a very sensitive headphone, dull cables make it dull, bright cables make it bright. The impact of cables aren't as great on dynamic headphones. Theres once someone came to my house and listen to my setup, By just changing the cable alone , the guy thought that i had changed the cdp or the amp. From experiencing several cables, I felt that dull and bright cables don't work with stax.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

VDH are one of the most cloned and faked cables on ebay. Have you got an actual VDH cable?


----------



## RedBull

So? this cable is not so good (for you)?  what's the conclusion?


----------

